# How practical are limestone tiles in a shower?



## lizgamble (Sep 14, 2006)

I am planning to remodel my bathroom and want to tile a new shower area. I like the look of limestone tiles but I am not sure how easy they are to keep clean and whether they are more likely to stain than porcelain/ceramic. Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Shouldn't be a problem just seal them. That is what sealer is for. I like limestone to.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

If they are sealed it would be fine. But I would be dilligent about waterproofing... Be sure that you include a vapor barrier behind a well taped backerboard (alkaline resistent fiberglass mesh tape with thinset) or Redguard over the backer.


----------

